# How to break a flat contract in London



## Marina_ (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, I’m working in LND, but I’m initially from Slovakia. I rented together with my friend an apartment in LND but I am responsible for it, with duration (6th months). Unfortunately I got serious health issues during my visit at home in Slovakia and I haven’t been in LND for last 1.5 months. Unfortunately my job situation is unclear too and as I’m now back in Slovakia, then I have to cancel the rent contract in LND. Are there any possibilities to cancel the rent contract earlier? Does anyone here have corresponding experiences? I would be very thankful for any advices here!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It depends on what your rental contract states. Is there a provision to give notice before the end of the term of the contract?


----------



## Marina_ (Nov 29, 2011)

nyclon said:


> It depends on what your rental contract states. Is there a provision to give notice before the end of the term of the contract?


Yes. 2 months notice after 4 months (6 months in common).
We are living there for 2 months only.

I cannot be back to London. Do not knmow what to do.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Marina_ said:


> Yes. 2 months notice after 4 months (6 months in common).
> We are living there for 2 months only.
> 
> I cannot be back to London. Do not knmow what to do.


You should speak to the landlord or their agent about it. By law, tenancy contract is enforceable and they can demand all your remaining rents until your 6 months' tenancy is over. If you had to put up a guarantor, they can go to them for money, and can keep the deposit. But they may be understanding and allow you to terminate without penalty if there are other tenants waiting to take over your tenancy or sign up to new contract (London properties are generally in high demand by renters).


----------



## Starryskies (Nov 17, 2011)

This happened to me once when I lived in the UK, although the details were different and I wasn't in London, on that occasion the estate agents didn't request all the remaining rent, although it stated in the contract that they could, instead they charged me a 'reletting fee' equivalent to about half a month's rent, but they did return my full deposit, so in the end it worked out ok. Maybe you will have similar luck. Speak to your landlord/estate agents. It might halp if you're able to advertise on some websites, such as easy room mate, and find a replacement.
Good luck!


----------

